# كيفية التعامل مع الزوج النكد



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2010)

*احبائي *
*بعد ما تكلمنا المره السابقة عن موضوع*
*كيف تتعامل مع الزوجه النكديه *
*موضوعنا اليوم هو*
*كيف تتعامل مع الزوج النكدي*


*سيدتي: كيف تواجهين النكد والتكشيرة داخل البيت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






أكدت دراسة شملت ألف زوجة، أن عبوس الزوج داخل البيت يسبب الحزن الدائم لباقي أفراد الأسرة. بينما أجمعت 90% من الزوجات على أنهن يفضلن ويشجعن جو الفكاهة عند الرجل، لأنها أول ما يلفت انتباه المرأة.
إذا كان زوجك يصر على التجهم "والتكشيرة" داخل البيت ليضفي جواً من الكآبة فإن علماء النفس يقدمون لك هذه النصائح: 



- عليك أن تتجاهلي ذلك وتردي عليه بطريقة تشعره بأنه يخسر من وراء هذا السلوك حتى تقطعي عليه خط الاستمرار في هذه السلوكيات. أما الاستجابة للعنف والاستكانة والاستسلام فهذا معناه أنك تؤكدين له أن هذا السلوك سلاح قوي ضدك وبالتالي يشعر الزوج أن سلاح التكشيرة الذي يواجه به ضعفه أمام أولاده وزوجته سلاح فاسد لا يفيد وعليه التراجع عنه.



- احرصي على أن يكون لك اهتمامات أخرى في الحياة كنوع من إيجاد البدائل في منهج حياة حتى لا تدخلي في مهاترات وسلوكيات عدوانية من زوج يصر على النكد والتجهم وتجاهلك في اتخاذ القرارات المصيرية.



- ولا شك أن الاهتمام بالهوايات والأولاد والصداقات وتجاهل العدوان الآتي من الزوج غير الطبيعي يجعله يغير من سلوكه أو على الأقل يتوقف عن هذا السلوك العدواني، وتنجح الزوجة الذكية في الخروج من محاصرة إطار النكد الذي يحاول أن يفرضه عليها. 



- وعندما يستشعر مثل هذا الزوج الذي يتعمد إهانة زوجته وتجاهلها أنها زوجة ذات شخصية قوية، وأنها تستطيع أن تعيش مع نفسها باهتماماتها فإنه يتراجع عن سلوكه العدواني. 

وباستطاعة الزوجة التي تواجه هذه الحالة أن توضح للزوج عيوبه بطريقة مهذبة تشعره بأن مثل هذه السلوكيات المتعمدة لن تفيد في حياتهما الزوجية، وأن أساس النجاح في الحياة هو أن يسود التفاهم والود بين الزوجين وليس التعنت والتعمد في إيذاء مشاعر الآخر.


و سأزيدك أنا ببعض النصائح و لكن طبقيها من قلبك وليس كأنها فرض عليك حتى تحققي النتائج المرجوه 

عليك سيدتي و طبعا بذكائك و شطارتك أن  تغيري من مزاج زوجك النكد و ذلك بالتجديد المستمر بحياتكما حاولي أن تعملي 

جو مرح بالبيت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 و أتبعي نصائحي التاليه:

إبدأي بنفسك أولا جددي بمظهرك و بلبسك , البسي لبس  أنيق و أرسمي على شفتيك إبتسامه جذابه و دعيها لا تفارق وجهك الجميل .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



غيري من نظام جلسته فإن كان من مدمني الإنترنت قدمي له بعض أصناف الحلوى فهي تدخل الفرح على القلب مع فنجان من
القهوه مع شوية موسيقى هادئه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .

أدعي أولادك و نبهي عليهم ألا يعملوا فوضى و أجعليهم يمرحون معه ببعض النكت و يمارسون معه بعض الألعاب 

الخفيفه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





إفتحي معه موضوع طريف كأن تحكي له بعض المواقف الطريفه التي مررت بها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أو ناقشيه في مواضيع تهمه ولكن 

بطريقه مرحه و طريفه و لا تنسي إبتسامتك المشرقه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أحرصي على بقاء البيت هادئا من فوضى الأولاد
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 و أعملي على تنويمهم مبكرا حتى يتسنى لزوجك 

النكد التمتع بجو صافي هادئ عله يهدأ نفسيا فينعكس ذلك على تصرفاته معك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أسمعيه أعذب كلمات الحب و الحنان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 و أفهميه بأن وجوده بالبيت ضروري وهوأحلى ما ترنوا اليه نفسك 

ليخجل من كلامك و يرتدع عن عبوسه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

أعملي بعض المفاجأت الطريفه كأن تقدمي له بعض الهدايا المحببه إلى قلبه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أو أن تفاجئيه بالإحتفال بعيد ميلاده أو عيد 

زواجكما أو أن تعملي جو رومانسي ملئ بالشموع و الورود ولا تنسي قطعة الكيك اللذيذه و الموسيقى هادئه و الكلام 

العذب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وإذا غضب أو عصب لا تتجادلي معه كثيرا بل أخرجي من الغرفه إلى مكان أخر و خذيه بالراحه فقد يكون سبب 

عصبيته خارج عن إرادته لظروف عمله المتعب . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وإذا لم تنفع كل هذه الطرق
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 فالأفضل أن تضعي له حبوب منومه لينام طيلة يومه و يريحك من نكده و شره 

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تحياتي *


----------



## mora22 (12 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههه وبعد ماينام قوليى نوم الظالم عباده :big62:
شكراااااااا للموضوع


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (12 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> *
> 
> وإذا لم تنفع كل هذه الطرق
> 
> ...



اوكى نيتا موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك
:t16:
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

*منتهى الشكر


للموضوع الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> هههههههههههههه وبعد ماينام قوليى نوم الظالم عباده :big62:
> شكراااااااا للموضوع




ههههههههههههه
اشكرك مورا
لمرورك الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> اوكى نيتا موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> :t16:
> ​




اشكرك خادمة رب المجد 
لمشاركتك الجميله


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> للموضوع الرائع
> ...




اشكرك عزيزي النهيسي
لمرورك الغالي 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا نيتا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا نيتا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 

اشكرك كليمو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع يا نيتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع يا نيتا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
اشكرك عزيزي كوكومان
لكل مشاركاتك وتشجيعك
الرائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

